# Tool list suggestions...



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Rockers, 

Just need a quick tool list to rock. 

So far:

SurForm 
T-Square
Hole Saw
Drywall Saw
ScrewGun
Hole Scribe (scribe)

(Of course, tape measure, knife, and basics)

Anything you guys suggest for installing drywall? 

Thanks.


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Lets see. 

Bags? 
Hammer/hatchet, 
Board carrier(Pocket Troll), 
drywall cart, lift, Bench, Stilts, Deadman, 
two of those things you screw up to hold the end of the board while you hold or deadman the other, 
Board lifter, 
chalk line, 
ripper,
hand screw driver or better one of those stainless steel knives with the built in screwdriver tip to test for fully driven screws and then set those that are not.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

kgphoto said:


> Lets see.
> 
> Bags?
> Hammer/hatchet,
> ...


You guy's use different drywallers than we see :no:

Beer
Single bag
Beer Cooler
Stanley knife
More Beer
Tape
Backup Cooler
router
Even more Beer
"T" square
Lunch
Screwgun
Hotplate
Hammer
Did I say Beer?


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

-regular saw for cutting out doors & cutting wood for backing
-drywall kicker
-radio
-bench
-pencils -- do not use ink pens or markers on drywall
-circle cutter
-cords , 3 ways or strips
-extra router bits
-a jug of bottled water
-electrical tape to tape off around outlet, if need to be removed
-wire nuts incase you have to remove fixtures
-brooms , shovel dust pans
its also nice to carry a few adjustable wrenches if you have to remove washer and dryers etc
-fan


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Forgot small whisk broom to clean floor before you screw bottom to keep dust out of your eyes kciked up by the motor of the screw gun. I now also wear a "Dust-Bee-Gone" Mask to keep the dusk from clogging my sinuses. Those routers really make fine dust.


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

A RASP!!! Works great for the outside corners when the pieces aren't exact for the corner bead..
Does anyone find this tool as useful as me?


----------



## davidchomes (Jun 22, 2007)

thom said:


> You guy's use different drywallers than we see :no:
> 
> Beer
> Single bag
> ...


 
Now thats funny!


----------

